# Moving Cars On A Diorama



## smelser7 (Oct 30, 2010)

I saw a train layout that had autos moving back and forth on the roads. Can anyone tell me how they did this?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome...quite possible it was the Faller car system you were looking at...

http://www.eurorailhobbies.com/erh_list.asp?CA=85


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

they are not cheap!


----------



## Rich_Trains (May 23, 2010)

$103 for a Trabant!! I bet you could buy a real one for less. They make Yugos look like a luxury car.


----------

